# Bulk shopping



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Today my DH and I purchased a membership to Costco. I would like to ask how all of you utilize your bulk supplier memberships. What are the most common purchases you make? Biggest reason I ask is that there is just SO much stuff in these stores and I have no idea where to start to restock my pantry, and not spend a ridiculous amount of money. My husband and I had to utilize our stock these last few months due to a personal SHTF. I noticed the meat is incredibly expensive compared to what we're use to purchasing so I will probably not shop there for meat.

(If you're worried about OPSEC, than private message me about it. Scouts honor I won't tell the world. Lol! ) I don't have a lot of freezer space in my apartment but I do have a canner and a dehydrator.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Tp, toiletries, and even month long sullpies of assorted dehydrated food. One thing I always forget is gallon ziplock bags. Useful things. Solve your freezer space issue with a small deepfreeze. They have energy efficient small ones at lowes for less than $150. It fits in my apt laudry room and holds an entire season of venison.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Tp, toiletries, and even month long sullpies of assorted dehydrated food. One thing I always forget is gallon ziplock bags. Useful things. Solve your freezer space issue with a small deepfreeze. They have energy efficient small ones at lowes for less than $150. It fits in my apt laudry room and holds an entire season of venison.


My DH says we don't have the space for a deep freezer, but believe me, I can make the space. Lol. I didn't see dehydrated food at this Costco; I'll look again when I make another trip.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

We go to Costco once a month but I usually wait until the new coupon book comes out! We buy all of our freezer bags, vac. saver bags, toilet paper there. I also always buy their boneless, skinless chicken breasts, it's about 21.99 for 10 lb bag, no waste, pure meat, I can it and cook with it. We also always buy ketchup and mustard, cold cereal ...Big cans of pineapple tidbits that I dehydrate! yum yum. Also their rice and beans is cheaper than I can buy it elsewhere. We pretty much love costco...except their gas prices are actually higher than we can fill up somewhere else. The costco store is 90 miles away from us but worth the trip. I'm trying to think what all we buy....batteries, they usually have sale on every size of battery, also miracle grow. Hope that helps...


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

neldarez said:


> We go to Costco once a month but I usually wait until the new coupon book comes out! We buy all of our freezer bags, vac. saver bags, toilet paper there. I also always buy their boneless, skinless chicken breasts, it's about 21.99 for 10 lb bag, no waste, pure meat, I can it and cook with it. We also always buy ketchup and mustard, cold cereal ...Big cans of pineapple tidbits that I dehydrate! yum yum. Also their rice and beans is cheaper than I can buy it elsewhere. We pretty much love costco...except their gas prices are actually higher than we can fill up somewhere else. The costco store is 90 miles away from us but worth the trip. I'm trying to think what all we buy....batteries, they usually have sale on every size of battery, also miracle grow. Hope that helps...


Oh, that was very very helpful! Thanks hun!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I shop Sam's club as it was all we ever had for many years. but I am gonna go out on a limb and say they probably have similer things.
Our favorite Jasmine rice in 25lb bags
Sugar.. but if you can find a good store sale you usually get a better deal. or it is the same. but I like getting it all at once.
Bread flour and AP flour.
I don't buy my beans as I tend to grow all that we can eat now(which may not be enuf SHTF)
And I've found that if they are going to be closed for a few days or even one and you go in the day before(like before holidays) I have gotten some really nice big cuts of meat for almost half price. I just break it down and re pack it vacpack style.
I love seafood and being too far from the oceans it is cheaper for me to buy in bulk. and I repack. 
I buy plenty of the solo cups and plastic eating utensils and plates for our big family stuff. Tp I buy in normal stores on sale with coupons.
I also buy my big cooking pots and cutting boards and the towels are super nice. Plastic wrap in the restaurant sized last so much longer. 
The socks at Sams last so much longer than many other types. I love to buy them there.. 
soy sauce and franks by the gallon.

I'm sure that there is more but I am getting tired and the old brain pan doesn't' spark that good..


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Salekdarling said:


> Today my DH and I purchased a membership to Costco. I would like to ask how all of you utilize your bulk supplier memberships. What are the most common purchases you make? Biggest reason I ask is that there is just SO much stuff in these stores and I have no idea where to start to restock my pantry, and not spend a ridiculous amount of money. My husband and I had to utilize our stock these last few months due to a personal SHTF. I noticed the meat is incredibly expensive compared to what we're use to purchasing so I will probably not shop there for meat.
> 
> (If you're worried about OPSEC, than private message me about it. Scouts honor I won't tell the world. Lol! ) I don't have a lot of freezer space in my apartment but I do have a canner and a dehydrator.


Dh and I succumbed to a one year membership from Sam's Club...all we bought were a few vitamins and rice.
I have GFS store, no card needed, and Aldis.
We didn't renew the card at Sam's. Have all the rice we can eat!!

Oh, I did stock up on paper plates, plastic spoons/forks...and ziplok bags...anything else, Aldis had them beat on price.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Keep in mind; just because it's in a large package doesn't mean it's the best value. Compare unit prices; $xx per pound. I used to buy the 25# bag of sugar till I did a comparison. It turned out to be $0.06 cheaper per pound buying the 5# bags at the grocery store.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

We used to have a membership to Costco but it was such a pain in the ass to get to because of traffic that we let it expire because we rarely went. At that time ( years ago) they didn't cary the freeze dried foods so I don't know if the one down here near me carries it or not. The Sam's I go to doesn't carry it either, but it's on it's website.I used to get all sorts of things at our Sam's club. But since I found salvage grocery stores and Mennonite stores, I only get a few things there anymore.
Dog Food is much cheaper at Sam's and I think the rice is too.
Also, fruits and some veggies are cheaper out of season,but if you want to buy American then that may not be a good thing. Since you have a dehydrator it can take care of them before they go bad.
Although I would suggest you go to a local orchard or Farm store or Farmers market to get those and then can and dry them. It'll be cheaper in the long run, you'll be able to talk to the person who actually grew them and you can find out their growing practices ( sprays and such).


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

If you are near:
Quarryville,Pa
Schaefferstown,Pa
or
Morgantown,Pa

You can go to an Amish salvage grocery store called BB's. They have some of the best deals on food. The one I go to even has a refrigerated and frozen foods section with outstanding Amish and Mennonite meats ( YUM! the BEST). You can get cans of coffee for $2 or bricks ( vacuum sealed bags) for $1.50, expensive cereals for $1, canned soups 2/$1 sometimes 3/$1. They had tortillas 8/$1 a while back so I bought $8 worth and froze them. We're still eating them lol
I get brand name deodorant for the hubby for .75, expensive fawncy hair conditioner for $1 because part of the label is missing *shrugs* lol I caught some firstaid supplies real cheap. They must've just got the load in. I'm talking those expensive pads for bedsores that cost like $6-$10 each at a pharmacy for only $1 a pack. They're not only good for bedsores. I got boxes of gauze pads for $1 a box. All sizes. I took all they had. That stuff keeps and I'm a klutz lol
And the great thing?........it's not recorded anywhere what I bought because theres no membership and it's all in cash.
I drive an hour and a half one way to get there, but the savings pay for the gas times over.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

We make a list of what we really need and about how much we want to spend. Other wise we get too happy....


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm a (mega :dunno: ) couponer, so I don't use the wholesale club type stores as much as some, but I still have business memberships to Sam's & Costco.

I raise some of my meat or buy it locally, but I do keep track of prices...  Save-A-Lot has a policy of reducing meat to 1/2 price on its sell-by date, and since they carry many name brands you can use coupons there as well.

Items I've purchased at wholesale clubs are:

generic paper products (TP, paper towels, facial tissues, paper plates). I get enough napkins, plasticware, wetwipes, and condiments from fast food places and gas stations that I don't need to ever buy any.

5 gallon containers of cooking oils

recently made a very large SPAM purchase (4 pack for $5)... my Dad LOVES the stuff :dunno: :nuts:

bulk bags of rice

50 lb bags restaurant size potatoes

RSVP Party Center stores are a good place to buy AFTER major holidays, I've bought 'cafeteria cans' of veggies for $1.50 

truth be told, I'm more of a price threshhold shopper than a location shopper tho.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I love costco!! The bulk goods are at great prices and the meats are great. I bought the executive membership and because we usually only shop there and we spend so much money we get money back every year. Its a great store for prepping.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Keep in mind; just because it's in a large package doesn't mean it's the best value. Compare unit prices; $xx per pound. I used to buy the 25# bag of sugar till I did a comparison. It turned out to be $0.06 cheaper per pound buying the 5# bags at the grocery store.


Oh boy. Getting my brain unrusted in the math dept, Uncle Joe.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> truth be told, I'm more of a price threshhold shopper than a location shopper tho.


What does price threshold mean


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't know if you have them in your area but Gordon foods is restaurant supply that you don't have to have a membership with to shop. open to everyone. You do have to watch out tho.. some of their stuff is more expensive than Sams/costco and even the grocery store.. But they also have the heavy duty sturdy cook ware in the big sizes that I like to use.. 
But some of their stuff is way cheaper to buy.. many of the spices and herbs in their big containers are a great price. sauces if you don't make your own.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Salekdarling said:


> Oh boy. Getting my brain unrusted in the math dept, Uncle Joe.


Not really. The price on the shelf is in big, bold numbers making it easier for folks to see what they're paying. Ignore that price and look at the small print at the bottom of the tag. It lists the price per unit. 
Even at the regular store you'll find that bigger is not always better. Never fall for the big, flashy displays at the end of the isle. You can usually count on them NOT being the best value.
It's taken awhile but I finally got AuntJoe to look at the small price and shop that way.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Salekdarling said:


> My DH says we don't have the space for a deep freezer, but believe me, I can make the space. Lol. I didn't see dehydrated food at this Costco; I'll look again when I make another trip.


Consider an upright freezer, looks exactly like a regular fridge with shelves and such, but, it is a deep-freeze. My mom has one in her little condo. I like the idea of the upright freezer as you can find stuff easier than diggin' to the bottom of a chest (even though I use a chest-style freezer primarily)


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't like having to dig through the chest freezer either. The main reason I went with this type is the fact that they hold the cold air better when you open them up to get something out. When the power is out I can get in the freezer without worrying about all the the cold flowing out the bottom.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

No Costco here but when I do shop at Sam's Club, rarely, I get 25# flour, 25# rice, Tang, hot chocolate mix, Mozzarella stix, 50# bag popcorn, popcorn oil, popcorn salt, #10 cans of potatoes, bush's beans, spaghetti sauce, seasonings...

I have been working on cleaning out my freezers. I am concerned about a long, or short term for that matter, power outage and losing all of that food.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*What is your plan and what do you need?*

Putting a plan on paper and looking at your inventory and then looking at the gaps in that inventory is a way to know what to look at when you go shopping.

Go for a weeks supply, then two, and the next thing you know, you have more stuff than you know what to do with.

I made a plan and have systematically worked on filling the voids. I use Costco, Sam's, H Mart ( a national Asian chain with few stores in large cities), LDS storehouse, and sales in the local grocery stores.

I have mostly gotten canned meats at Costco and Sams--salmon, chicken, tuna and sometimes they have beef. I haven't gotten much fresh meat there.

I have gotten popcorn, rice, pinto beans, pasta sauces, yeast, salt (25# less than $5.00), seasonings, paper products, coffee, tea and bleach.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Around here my kids have learned what is a "Sam's thing", a "Kroger thing", a "Meijer thing" or whatever. We have Sam's, not Costco, but the idea is the same.

At Sam's I like to get: bulk sugar/salt/herb seasonings/powdered gravy; egg noodles and spaghetti; garbage bags, batteries, laundry supplies, cleaning items; frozen convenience foods for the kids (pizza, breaded chicken, beef patties, that sort of thing); pet food and Frontline; soda pop; bread and chips; soup (canned as well as Ramen), and over-the-counter medicines.... oh, and most of my wardrobe is by Sam's (t-shirts and sweatpants)  

There are a number of things that are 'sometime' purchases at Sam's, depending on the situation. Like potatoes. Our Sam's has a big variety, which is nice, but depending on the season I might find them cheaper somewhere else. And meat - generally I can do better with weekly sales or manager's specials (when they mark down the price of meat the day before it expires) at grocery stores. But if I need something and it's not on sale at the grocery stores, Sam's is a good place to get it. Buy in bulk and repackage it at home into smaller packages. 

In general, I won't make a special trip to Sam's for things like bread and milk, but I get those items there if I'm already in the store. It's a great place to stock up on bulk items, obviously, but also everyday use items. Whenever I go there, I always try to get at least a couple items of things that I like to keep well stocked, such as laundry detergent, cans of soup, garbage bags, etc. 

Just get used to what your store has, and you'll figure out what works for you and yours. Never stop looking at the sales fliers for 'regular' stores, because the loss leaders in those places are excellent for stocking up. But the warehouse store has its place, too.

(Our location doesn't have dehydrated or freeze dried food - wish it did!)


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

For those who are in the military, retired or know some one who is military (either currently In or retired), you should really keep track on when the commissary case lot sales are scheduled. The savings are always 30-50 percent less and usually will have several items on sale that are nothing short of WOW, The commissary host these sales at all military installations and at remote areas at National Guard Armories or Reserve Centers. My usual purchases include TP, paper towels, bottled water, household cleaning supplies, dog food, canned veggies, personal hygiene items, etc. The Fort Benning commissary host the one in my area and usually come 2 to 3 times a year. I have gotten so good at stockpiling at these sales I am considering letting my Sam's card expire. Go to commissaries.com for the schedule of the sales. the link that says "bringing the benefits to you (or something close to that) will take you to the remote location sale schedule. If you are not an ID Card hold they will usually allow you to go in with someone who is and let you shop.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I split a membership with a friend. Dont buy that much there. I am a price shopper, . I have found just like Emerald buying tp elsewhere is cheaper along with other items. I mainly get soup, mushrooms, spinach and Tang there. Buy what you eat! Not only do I check the ingredient label, I am now checking expiration dates and cost per #. Hubby always says that I will drive 100 miles to save that dime!


----------



## bridgetscouting (Jun 8, 2012)

We stock up on certain things at Sams- Ramen, sugar, rice, occasionally soups, spam, tuna, salmon, canned chicken, pudding cups, drink mix packets.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We have a Sam's Club membership mostly because I buy shipping envelopes there as part of my home business. For me, the best deals there are on batteries. You can get 48 AA alkaline batteries for $18.48. I also got good deals there on big bags of cat food and buckets of kitty litter.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

wow, sorry about the late reply everyone! I been working third shift so I disappeared there for a bit. Thank you for all of the input. I will definitely take into account of creating an inventory. I never really onsidered doing that, but with the way I cook I definitely need to do so. I hate running out of stock I need than and there. 

P.s: you all rock! <3


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

We don't buy tp there as it is single-ply for the cheap stuff. I just shop at the regular store when the store brand goes on sale. We do get jasmine rice in 25 lb bags, 50 lb bags of bread flour (check with your local bakery to see if it is cheaper there), olive oil, whole raw chickens, whole milk, salad, grass seed, yeast, baking soda, etc. Dry supplies seem to have pretty good pricing, so we just buy one or two packages at a time.
Our Costco does carry the buckets of fd food, but it is sporadic. They also carry buckets of fuel on occasion, too.


----------

